# cbbt pier cobia report



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

there aren't any


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

haha good poker face:fishing:


----------



## jamesriverrat (Apr 30, 2009)

*cobia at sea gull*

cool so thay are catchin them at sea gull now have 2 try thair next week thanks ribs54


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

no really there aren't any. fished 3 days in a row and only saw one fish and had one run.. whats up with that pier the year.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

the skates set up permanent residence there... sad.


----------



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

its still a lil early at seagull for the cobes. 2 more weeks they will be in by the #'s. wanna catch em bring lots of chum!


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

ive talked to a number of people locales etc. and there really are no cobes at seagull...maybe one fish i think but thats it. Ive fished Buckroe about 6 times this year from about 5am to 3pm and have only seen 1, which of course was lost and i take chum and oil everytime i go. I guess the hottest June on record has really screwed up the fishing around here.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

tylerhb said:


> ive talked to a number of people locales etc. and there really are no cobes at seagull...maybe one fish i think but thats it. Ive fished Buckroe about 6 times this year from about 5am to 3pm and have only seen 1, which of course was lost and i take chum and oil everytime i go. I guess the hottest June on record has really screwed up the fishing around here.



not bcuz the cobia like hot water when the water temp reaches a level they feed like no other.... and ive fished buckroe and seen atlest 15 cobia this year so i dont know what days u go on but im there..... im red


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

There was a fresh Cobia head on the pier hanging on the rail at the T Sunday (4th) so someone caught one...
JB


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> not bcuz the cobia like hot water when the water temp reaches a level they feed like no other*.... and ive fished buckroe and seen atlest 15 cobia this year *so i dont know what days u go on but im there..... im red


Seen or caught??

Ain't gonna be many reported from Seagull anymore, doesn't mean none have been caught....


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

jb1edlover said:


> There was a fresh Cobia head on the pier hanging on the rail at the T Sunday (4th) so someone caught one...
> JB


I call bullsh*t on that, i was there the entire day from 430am till 830pm nothing hooked and MAYBE one seen. They didnt even catch one on saturday so the head could not have been there before i got there that morning. Also, why would someone hang a head from the pole the flys and dragonflys are already bad enough with the trashcans full of bait. However im always out there on sunday and will be wearing my new shirt that reads" Im not a tour guide, Im here to fish, Please let me fish in peace".


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

757 Fire said:


> and will be wearing my new shirt that reads" Im not a tour guide, Im here to fish, Please let me fish in peace".


i wear a large make me one ill have to meet you some where for real sb is gettin a little out of hand with the amount of tourons out there


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

osiya47 said:


> i wear a large make me one ill have to meet you some where for real sb is gettin a little out of hand with the amount of tourons out there


I got it from http://www.customink.com/ cost $25 but is way worth it.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

This is a CBBT thread and I do apologize but the Cobia head was on Buckroe Pier Sunday from the time I got there 10am til I left 7pm.... I responded to someone saying they saw Cobia's on Buckroe... It was there I saw it... no matter what you call! It was at the very end of the T hanging on the rail in the center of the railing. 
JB


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks fire i just ordered one i hope they dont think its a joke and start to talk to me more cuz id be pissed off but most of the time i retreat behind the white line so they dont come and talk to me just gets annoying for me anyways seeing as i work at a hotel and have to deal with them all day long


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes,Buckroe decked 1 Sat.40.8 lbs / 51 inches


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

SEA DOG said:


> Yes,Buckroe decked 1 Sat.40.8 lbs / 51 inches


thats bullshit they didnt deck one big will caught it on the boat and came to the pier to weigh the fish in and to clean it:--|


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

hmmmmmm sounds like someone is telling a fish story


----------

